# 1111 Financial auditors and accountants



## dundee11 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Everyone.

This is my first post, but i have been lurking for a good while now, which has been really helpful!

I have a question (much like most people who post here!).

I have a Masters in Professional Finance, but i am not yet a chartered accountant with ACCA. This is work in progress.

The 1111 category states Accountant, then Chartered Accountant? I am a management accountant by trade. Does anyone know if that would fit into the "accountant" part or would i need to hang back until i am chartered?

Thanks in advance.

D11


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Dundee..

The Accountant job stream can broken down in various roles/duties/description here in Canada. Accounting is also a licensed professional position, with a governing body, determined by each province. Therefore, Chartered Accountant (CA), Certified General Accountant (CGA), which can also be broken down into further specialities,Certified Financial Planners, Payroll Management, Certified Bookkeeper, etc., usually people will combine certifications from different areas, along with their BA, MBA ..all governed by the province you wish to reside in..Chartered Accountant (CA) in Ontario would require membership, licensing, etc., in that province only. IF planning on to move to a different province must become a member within that province, and transfer everything over...In closing, it will all depend on if the Chartered Accountant Association will accept your ACCA as equal, or credits towards CA, for ex. take 3 years off of the requirement...hope this helps.. 

A start would be searching google Chartered Accountants Canada/Province, to see their official website..


----------



## dundee11 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you for your really helpful response there, much appreciated.


----------



## Canmanwind90 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Your welcome Dundee!!, *

I forgot they changed CA to CPA now, these are really good to have, along with your
BA, MBA for management and controller, public accounting and auditing positions. Best of luck in your ACCA if going for it in the UK.. 

Your Masters and Bachelors might be worth advanced standing also
with the Charted Accountant Assoc. check that out also with them, never hurts to contact em...


----------



## gaurav8778 (Mar 9, 2013)

Canmanwind90 said:


> Hi Dundee..
> 
> The Accountant job stream can broken down in various roles/duties/description here in Canada. Accounting is also a licensed professional position, with a governing body, determined by each province. Therefore, Chartered Accountant (CA), Certified General Accountant (CGA), which can also be broken down into further specialities,Certified Financial Planners, Payroll Management, Certified Bookkeeper, etc., usually people will combine certifications from different areas, along with their BA, MBA ..all governed by the province you wish to reside in..Chartered Accountant (CA) in Ontario would require membership, licensing, etc., in that province only. IF planning on to move to a different province must become a member within that province, and transfer everything over...In closing, it will all depend on if the Chartered Accountant Association will accept your ACCA as equal, or credits towards CA, for ex. take 3 years off of the requirement...hope this helps..
> 
> A start would be searching google Chartered Accountants Canada/Province, to see their official website..


Dear Canman,

Hi I am Gaurav from India and planning to apply under NOC 1111.my education is assessed equivalent to 3 year canadian bachelor degree by WES and I have work experience of more than 6 years as an accountant,please advise if I am eligible to apply or do I need to get my assessment done from local accounting bodies as well before applying. 

Your prompt reply would be highly appreciated. 

Thanks

Gaurav


----------



## natali-new (Sep 21, 2014)

Is it obligatory to be a member of Acca, Cpa etc?


----------



## imagine (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Guys

My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?

The below mentioned signature is for australia


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nancyk said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> My bro missed to send a document.. Is there any way out???
> Do we need to courier again to the canadian embassy??? or we can send a seperate courier.. Can anyone guide?
> ...


----------

